# HE SAID YES!! Hes Going In :)



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Everyone...
Thanks for your support (and or concern rather) but Diesel's Daddy (without hesitation or fighting) Said D can come back inside for good. Next Question, 
Should I put him outside while I am at work...or designate a room for him in the house. Please dont be upset with my ignorance...


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I would get him a crate first to get him house broken. Once house broken, I would designate an area like a kitchen for him with lots of toys to play with. Here's a link for info on Crate training... American Dog Trainers Network -- How To Successfully Crate Train Your Puppy

I think you need to treat him like a puppy until he gets the idea.

I personally don't think a dog should be left outside unattended all day.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with a crate to start. That is what I did with my boys then once they were trained I used baby gates and designated a room for them. Good luck


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

YAY!!!! That's great news!!!

Jellybean'sMom has good advice!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats awesome news.. I'm glad to hear you & D won the battle


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great news


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great news. Definately go with the crate while you are away at work. You will find lots of threads here that can help you if you need it.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I wonder if I need a bigger crate? Im getting some of the sour apple spray tonight!! Geez I hope that stuff works. And like recommended hes not leaving my sight tonight! leased to my belt loop...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I read through your other post quickly. Glad your BF agreed to let Diesel stay in the house. I agree with the others about the crate...very important. It sounds like you will need to continue to work really hard with this dog to prove that he can and will be a good house dog to your BF. Hopefully this will turn out to be the rewarding experience it should be to both you. Keep us posted....


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you and Diesel!!!! And, your boyfriend!!!!!!! 

:woot2::banana::jamming::rockon::nchuck::appl::drummer::artydudearty2::heartbeat:dblthumb2arty::headbang2


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

And remember and remind your boyfriend, that he's not going to be perfect at first. He is going to be so excited, that or he may just be relieved to be back in and just crash. I'd bet on excited though. Anyway, he is obviously a smart dog and it sounds like he loves learning tricks so just keep him busy and reinforce his positive behavior. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just great. I am so happy for Diesel and you. I agree with the crate that everyone has suggested. Once he is potty trained he might even like laying in his crate when you are gone. I had one dog that layed in her crate everytime we got ready to leave and I would not even have to lock the door. It was her little den. Put a sheet over the crate for it will make like a den atmoshpere. Good luck and we are all here for you if you have any questions.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe you should let the boyfriend know how thankful you are and reinforce his postive behavior, too.....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I just cant believe that he was sooo okay with it...
He said " I love you " before I got off the phone with him.
I said " How much do you love me? Do you love my dog too? "
And he said "Diesel can come inside...is that what you were wondering?"
I said..."You read my mind"..."Thank You"!
It sounded like there wasnt going to be a problem. When I got there on my lunch he had already had him out playing fetch with him. Diesel is acting like a whole new dog. Like he knows he going inside. Scheduled bath at 7:00 pm...its like a date with us.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Maybe you should let the boyfriend know how thankful you are and reinforce his postive behavior, too.....


 
Haha... tonight is Diesel night... boyfriend can wait...


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL. That's so wonderful!!!!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We love happy beginnings

:heartbeat  :heartbeat


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I just cant believe that he was sooo okay with it...
> He said " I love you " before I got off the phone with him.
> I said " How much do you love me? Do you love my dog too? "
> And he said "Diesel can come inside...is that what you were wondering?"
> ...


Holy cow, you just made me tear up! :heartbeat


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey this is wonderful news! You are doing a great job and I think you're pretty awesome for coming here, asking your questions and listening to all the advice without getting upset at some the answers! Keep that open mind!!  

Sarah


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Haha... tonight is Diesel night... boyfriend can wait...


Okay, now you're talking my language!! :roflmao:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I just cant believe that he was sooo okay with it...
> He said " I love you " before I got off the phone with him.
> I said " How much do you love me? Do you love my dog too? "
> And he said "Diesel can come inside...is that what you were wondering?"
> ...


Aw, what a sweetie!! You are going to have a happy pup too!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I would say he is potty trained a little... I worked with im for 8 months on it... I sure hope he remembers lol... he will pee and poopoo on command... even if he doesnt have to he will try... its too funny


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Hey this is wonderful news! You are doing a great job and I think you're pretty awesome for coming here, asking your questions and listening to all the advice without getting upset at some the answers! Keep that open mind!!
> 
> Sarah


I second that!! :appl:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I second that!! :appl:


I mean... who is really to thank here...all my friends who gave me wonderful advice.. I mean before now I didnt realize how cruel it really was for him to be outside in the first place. I also grew up with outdoor dogs (saymoed) ... so I reallyl didnt know any better... You guys have helped me out.. and I feel better already!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to have outside dogs too, I'm so glad I learned better, I'm happier, my dogs are defintely happier and my family is happy. It's just good all around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He won't disappoint you .... just remember he's still a baby so be patient. If you get him used to a crate and spend lots of time with him, he'll reward you AND bf a million times over. Your lives will be so enriched. Thank you for taking the time and effort to care and love your Diesel.


----------



## azreddog (Nov 13, 2007)

I personally love crates. My dogs are young and I may not use them forever. They are great housebreaking aids. My Rescue is just over a year and she still chews. We have had trouble with her chewing. Several anxious days of poop watching. I would rather crate a dog than take it in for surgery. So, for now I just crate them both. I fear she would be upset if the other dog is loose and she is not. Get as big a crate as you can. I have huge ones. There is a lot of good stuff online about how to crate train a dog. We were lucky when we got Rio at a year she went right in and has been fine with it. I suppose she was crate trained already, but we really don't know. 
good luck and congratulations. I think it is the best for them to be inside.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Your boyfriend sounds really cool. I like him  I think you should keep him


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You can always use the crate on the boyfriend if he forgets his training


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You can always use the crate on the boyfriend if he forgets his training


Im sure he would appreciate that...haha


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Leaving work early, because I just cant wait!! Im going to go get all of the pet supplies I need tonight, thanks to everyone expert advise!! 

Ill get pics on here tonight  I just cant take it... Im super duper Xtra excited... with sugar on top X 2000000 (what ever that means)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Leaving work early, because I just cant wait!! Im going to go get all of the pet supplies I need tonight, thanks to everyone expert advise!!
> 
> Ill get pics on here tonight  I just cant take it... Im super duper Xtra excited... with sugar on top X 2000000 (what ever that means)


hhmmmmm...... This makes me think that you might like your pup a little.... LOL


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is awesome news for you and for Diesel. He will be so much happier to be inside, and you will have a devoted, loving friend rather than a crazed maniac knocking you over! One of my dogs loves her crate; as soon as I get her dog biscuit in the morning, she runs to her crate. If the door is closed, she waits for me to open it for her. Make being in his crate fun for him, and you shouldn't have a problem. Congratulations!


----------

